# Planning for a new dog- Japanese Akita?



## shadowboy (7 August 2016)

Next year we would like to have a new pup. We will need to pick a breeder with a plan on breeding in the next 12-18 months so need to make a final decision on the breed. We are currently considering a Japanese Akita as the next dog. Does anyone have any experience of them as we can read about them but it would be beneficial to have info from people who've lived with them/trained them? 

We have a large house/garden. Currently have a Doberman bitch (so would be looking for a male of any breed) we recently lost an Alaskan Malamute (have had malamutes for about 10years now- first was a rescue female) so experienced with large breeds/potentially dominant  breeds. We are also used to the hair!!  

We don't want a 'giant' breed or a small/medium breed so large breeds are under consideration at the moment.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 August 2016)

cant help regarding akitas but have noticed there are usually quite a few in rescue...i think people like the look of the puppies and are not prepared for the work needed for a big breed.   if i was going for a large dog it would probably be a rottie as i have know lots of them and all have had great temperaments...


----------



## PucciNPoni (7 August 2016)

My exposure to Akitas is limited to grooming, the ones that come to the vets and the ones I see at shows.  Grooming wise they are hard work a couple times a year.  Some groomers love them, some recoil at the thought of doing them for the temperaments.  

Vet wise they can be somewhat distrustful of the vet and aren't afraid to let that be known.  

At shows I have seen better temperaments but have heard stories of dogs going for judges and the like. 

Personally, I would not have one.  I would have a dobie any day over an akita.  And like splashgirl says, would have a rottie too, over an akita.


----------



## Bessi (7 August 2016)

No experience with Akitas but if you are after a large dog I would thoroughly recommend ridgeback, my girl will run all day when we are out or curl up on the sofa if I'm having a lazy day and has a wonderful temperament. Plus she is the most gorgeous girl (not biased at all ;-))


----------



## Bellasophia (7 August 2016)

Akitas in Italy went through the popularity surge after Richard Geres  film...
I've seen a few.
Surprising to me was the poor state of the patella(kneecaps) ..I encountered a few who limped on their hinds..I asked if it was the hips but no,it was slipping patella...
So my suggestion is to only buy from health tested animals..hips and patella especially important...
Plus...NEVER consider breeding a dog 1 yr to 18 m of large breed...far too soon...
Health tests first and hopefully show the dog to prove he is up to the standard for the breed.


----------



## PucciNPoni (7 August 2016)

Bellasophia said:



			Akitas in Italy went through the popularity surge after Richard Geres  film...
I've seen a few.
Surprising to me was the poor state of the patella(kneecaps) ..I encountered a few who limped on their hinds..I asked if it was the hips but no,it was slipping patella...
So my suggestion is to only buy from health tested animals..hips and patella especially important...
Plus...NEVER consider breeding a dog 1 yr to 18 m of large breed...far too soon...
Health tests first and hopefully show the dog to prove he is up to the standard for the breed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the OP meant they were breeding a 1 to 18 month old dog, they were looking to find a breeder who was expecting a litter in that time frame.


----------



## shadowboy (7 August 2016)

PucciNPoni said:



			I don't think the OP meant they were breeding a 1 to 18 month old dog, they were looking to find a breeder who was expecting a litter in that time frame.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry! I meant we are looking for a breeder who is planning on breeding their bitch in the next 12-18 months. 

I'm sensing they are more likely to show aggression than the two breeds I'm used to. 

I'm not to keen on the face of a rottie hence why we have a Doberman. 

It needs to be a big dog and not whimpish- the OH can't abide dogs that cower and sulk all the time- our friend has a viszla- gorgeous looking but he follows the owner everywhere and is quite a whinge so that put us off.


----------



## PucciNPoni (7 August 2016)

shadowboy said:



			It needs to be a big dog and not whimpish- the OH can't abide dogs that cower and sulk all the time- our friend has a viszla- gorgeous looking but he follows the owner everywhere and is quite a whinge so that put us off.
		
Click to expand...

then get a standard poodle!
LOL

To be honest, even the most confident natured breeds can have some individuals which are fearful, either they were taught to be or that is their own nature.  I've known some right cowardly rotties, staffies, dobies - and akitas.  And often the ones that shy away are the ones that will bite out of fear.  

I've known a few vizzies, and they were quite fun dogs, and not at all cowardly.


----------



## Bessi (7 August 2016)

So much variations in breed, I have a friend with wire haired vizzlers, they have three, one older girl and two younger (boy and girl)  all brought up the same way, the two girls are super friendly and confident whilst the boy is much more cautious of who he interacts with. 

My ridgie is confident with people but a bit of a wimp with other dogs despite lots of socialisation from an early age she was always bit aloof at puppy class but I know plenty of others (from the same breeder) who are extremely playful and confident in all situations.


----------



## Bellasophia (7 August 2016)

What about the schnauzer.....both standard or medium would suit your needs.
The giant is probably more straightforward.( and isn't as huge as many" giant "breeds)..but the medium schnauzer is on my wish list..a lot of dog in a smaller package..both have coat care needs,but are wash and wear if they are stripped out regularly. Definitely go to reputable breeder..eye testing is important ,plus hips of course.


----------



## Aru (7 August 2016)

Nice dogs to their owners. Very diligent guard dogs. Serious coat that does need a certain amount of grooming(but after a malamute that shouldn't be to bad!) 
Have met a few on farm visits(so didn't have to handle them) who once introduced by the owner seemed like nice dogs in the comfort of their own home... but are generally aloof with strangers any I met had no interest in being made a fuss off after intial introductions. Generally not barkers... more the silent intimidation and stalking type dog.

As a rule not keen on strangers due to being a large guarding breed thats not a massive surprise, but these are not Dobermans, the breed is known for being very anti-vet .
Which is manageable as long as you realise muzzle training may need to be done and that they often need sedation for anything bar minor procedures (wresting a non sedated defensive Akita in a muzzle to try and take bloods isn't an enjoyable experience for anyone especially if that muzzle comes off) 
Also being the silent and non barking dogs that they are they don't tend to give a lot of warnings(growls etc) before they escalate to contact biting so cannot be really trusted even when they are acting normally in a stressful situation with a stranger.....which owners never believe until their adolescent/adult akita who was such a good puppy lunges for the first time.
Oh and very commonly dog aggressive and prey drive is high as a rule.....
not my favourite breed to deal with tbh.

They were particularly popular in a PDSA area I volunteered in as a student which is where I got most of my exposure to the breed. That likely didn't help build a positive impression. Some are an absolute pleasure to deal with and beautiful sweet dogs....but I can count all the adult akitas like these I have meet in practice and enjoyed dealing with on one hand.

Luxating patellas are surprisingly common within the breed(unusual in such a large breed)and usually require surgery and follow up xrays etc...making dealing with the above attitude a bit of a challenge.
Hypothroidism in middle age is also very common....frequent blood testing required for that one....see above comment about muzzle and sedation.
Bloat, hips dysplasia etc all the large breed issues also apply.

I haven't seen one in a while now...not very popular in Oz and two of the nice akitas I met here!but until I started writing this post I hadn't realised just how much I dread seeing them....

I don't recommend them to people but I will fully admit its because I'm bias and have no desire to deal with large potentially aggressive dogs. Having seen more then one kicking off these are one of the few dog breeds who make me agree the dangerous dogs controls are a good idea....I'd rather meet/treat a Rottie,Doberman or Pitbull(have yet to meet a nasty Pittie as it happens) anyday over an akita.

I'm hoping some owners can chime in and reassure that they are sweethearts at home to balance out the vet view tbh...Like I said at the start the ones on the farms were fine if aloof once introduced.

Norwegian Elkhounds are beautiful dogs. Lookwise very simliar to the Akita, slightly smaller but do have a certian amount of guarding and attitude but generally very handleable if thats helps...good barkers as guard dogs as well.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 August 2016)

Wouldn't go near an Akita, I actively avoid the one round here. They don't convey their intentions via body language like other dogs do. Aloof is the word I'd use, you're going to have other owners avoid you. 

The bigger the dog, the shorter the life, not sure I could cope with knowing the dog is short lived. As Aru says, Norwegian elkhound-beautiful, needs a lot of grooming. Last one I met was about the same size as my tallest springer. Alternatively, there are Keeshonds, barky, great guard dogs, love everyone, amazing with kids and other dogs. 

Someone said poodle: standards are fabulous. 

Why not another Doberman? Saw an absolute beauty, liver, hacking out with horses in the woods yesterday.


----------



## Peter7917 (7 August 2016)

I've NEVER seen one off lead. I'm guessing that should be a clue..


----------



## SusieT (7 August 2016)

Dominant, sensitive breed. I wouldn't get one for a multi dog household either.


----------



## Country_gal (9 August 2016)

I have experience with an American Akita so very similar (though I do believe they are better natured than Japanese)

What can I say about the Akita in my life.  I absolutely adore her!  She is stunning, she is friendly, She is friends with my two whippets.  ut would I ever get one....?  Most likely not.  I will stress though that that is absolutely nothing to do with aggression.

They are definitely "aloof" and strong willed.  The akita I know has been called "one of the most obedient akitas" by two dog trainers...and most of the time she is...but she is well known to turn her back and just lie down when you call her in from the garden! She is only affectionate on her terms...but when she is she is great.

the coat is a nightmare!!!  You can brush for hours and endless hair comes out and they can look scruffy at certain times of the year.

As for Akitas not being of the lead...well this big girlie does!  She runs at the beach with my whippets, loves to play with the ball, walks the fields off lead with me.  However if I see another dog about she does go back on.  I have to stress though that this is more so to keep other people happy.  She is a mega friendly dog and will walk at heel without bothering about other dogs HOWEVER as has been said above, too many people see the breed and judge and panic.  So I always clip her on to reassure people that she isn't some monster just because she is an Akita.

Well trained and well socialised Akitas can and do make wonderful pets.  Go on to the akita forums and chat there and people will tell you what loyal dogs they are.  And despite what people say there are MULTIPLE people who keep akitas in multiple dog households.  I know of at least 2 people who have more than one akita.  And as I have said My whippets can go to the house of the akita and she can come and stay with me.

I had to give a statement to the police a while back and the policewoman came in and big scary akita was lying on the couch, lifted her head then went back to sleep!

She is only coming up for two so is generally still big and bouncy and she eats more than my two whippets put together but all in all, yes she is a great dog and I do think people are far too quick to write the breed off based on speculation and little knowledge.  I advise you speak to people on the akita forum as they themselves keep akitas and can probably provide much more reliable advice, the good, bad and the ugly.

I would do research before taking one on.  As I said I personally wouldn't take one, because I like the reactiveness of my dogs and I have always kept running dogs, but they can and do make good loyal companions.  Google "akita - the nanny dog"....


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 August 2016)

OP, don't you have a young child, and are expecting another baby? Apologies if I have muddled you up with someone else.

Whilst I know very little first hand of Japanese Akitas, they certainly aren't most people's first choice of breed to mix in with a young family.


----------



## shadowboy (9 August 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, don't you have a young child, and are expecting another baby? Apologies if I have muddled you up with someone else.

Whilst I know very little first hand of Japanese Akitas, they certainly aren't most people's first choice of breed to mix in with a young family.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have a 2 year old and I'm pregnant- due November hence why we don't want a new pup until about this time next year. The thing is we don't like yappy, whizzy dogs (the type with nervous high energy like collies, whippets etc) I don't want a dog with droopy jowls like a rottie or mastiff. Happy to go with another mally but thought we would try something a little different but sort of similar- the thing about the dobe we currently have is she is far far far too obedient. She doesn't have that degree of independence that our mals have - she wouldn't dare test you out hence why we don't really want another (as much as we love her) the Akita on reading sounded similar to the mals that we have had hence why we considered them as an option. I just can't find a local breeder for us to meet to see the dogs in their home in the flesh- will look up some breed specific forums I think before we finalise what breed to go for!


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 August 2016)

I would go with another Dobermann if I was you, your current dog doesnt sound anything like the 4 Ive owned, I know breeders have dumbed them down so you need to research and find a breeder who has kept to the original. I had one eastern european bred dog who I adopted at 18months and he was a massive challenge but turned out to be my dog of a lifetime.


----------



## Bessi (9 August 2016)

A ridgie sounds like it would suit your needs perfectly, I adore my girl!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 August 2016)

Whippets arent nervous high energy! They are generally bone idle unless they are out on a walk. Mine sleep for 20 hours a day on average, literally never bark and my dog is the most confident and loving little dog you could ever meet. Not what you are looking for, but dont write off other breeds on the basis of the odd one you have seen 

I know a few people who have had akitas and loved them, but have never had another one.  I always had gun dogs, setters and spaniels and the odd collie growing up and as a young adult, but now I've had a whippet I will never be without a sight hound again  Hes my soul mate and dog of a life time and I am blessed to have met him. So worth looking at other breeds that you might have dismissed.


----------



## minesadouble (9 August 2016)

Forgive me my ignorance but how can a dog be 'too obedient'??


----------



## shadowboy (9 August 2016)

minesadouble said:



			Forgive me my ignorance but how can a dog be 'too obedient'??
		
Click to expand...

She does exactly what you say without question. She's almost waiting for a command - she watches my OH with her eyes constantly. She's not nervous- just ready- you could (if you wanted to) never put her on a lead and you'd not have to worry. For example she doesn't go through doors until told, she's never jumped in or out of the car unless told. She will drop the ball on first command; even for my 2year old daughter. She killed a squirrel once and dropped it at my feet. I think she would have made a fantastic working dog. She's lovely, we adore her but she doesn't test you, so sometimes she's too easy and you could forget you even own a dog! (Other than the hair in the house)


----------



## Clodagh (10 August 2016)

I am intrigued that when you have a young family you don't want an obedient dog but want a hard one with possible aggression issues. It just seems so odd to me! Will it be wearing a collar with rocket studs?


----------



## melle (10 August 2016)

We rescued one 10 years ago. Not an easy breed. He's nearly 12 but has been quite ill with thyroid problems since he was 7. He missed out on socialisation as a puppy so hes very dog aggressive and has never been allowed off the lead. He's lovely to us as his family and to anyone we say is OK.  The moulting is AWFUL!! Twice a year it just 'blows'. You can't even describe how much coat comes out. And completely disobedient.  That is not through lack of trying to train him.  He will do things on his terms and if the command interests him. Otherwise you can forget it. When I left home I left him with my parents and got a Cocker spaniel - a refreshing change to have a dog that listens!!  None of my family would have another Akita but they are beautiful!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 August 2016)

shadowboy said:



			She does exactly what you say without question. She's almost waiting for a command - she watches my OH with her eyes constantly. She's not nervous- just ready- you could (if you wanted to) never put her on a lead and you'd not have to worry. For example she doesn't go through doors until told, she's never jumped in or out of the car unless told. She will drop the ball on first command; even for my 2year old daughter. She killed a squirrel once and dropped it at my feet. I think she would have made a fantastic working dog. She's lovely, we adore her but she doesn't test you, so sometimes she's too easy and you could forget you even own a dog! (Other than the hair in the house)
		
Click to expand...

I do actually know where you're coming from, even if others do not. I wouldnt go for an Akita fwiw or anything like it but I like a more independent thinking dog-with the downsides that sometimes comes with it. I like it in my horses as well.


----------



## shadowboy (10 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I am intrigued that when you have a young family you don't want an obedient dog but want a hard one with possible aggression issues. It just seems so odd to me! Will it be wearing a collar with rocket studs?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it will wear a leather collar with studs and we will walk it on a chain. No- of course not. We are not looking for an aggressive dog- just something with independence and something about it. we are not set on an Akita but on paper it ticked a lot of boxes hence the post asking for people with experience of them. It's not like we've bought the puppy. 

The mals are similar in that they are 'deaf' dogs and shed and are big and wilful - we have loved having them, just wondered if it was worth trying another breed? Our last mal did incredibly well with my daughter despite being 'hard'. 

Nothing is set in stone- just scouting for opinions surely that's what a responsible owner would do?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 August 2016)

shadowboy said:



			Nothing is set in stone- just scouting for opinions surely that's what a responsible owner would do?
		
Click to expand...

of course, and trust me-been there and done that on here and got some very good replies and some that seemed to insist that I wanted something I didnt want. Ended up choosing a breed that I hadn't considered previously as well due to a suggestion by a poster and he's brilliant so was very pleased with the outcome! 

 OH and I still very tempted by beagles and setters mind you  and we want a second dog at some point..


----------



## Bellasophia (10 August 2016)

Years ago I was seriously considering a Rhodesian ridgeback.Before buying, I telephoned two different uk rescues to see just why their breed ended up in rescue..the conversations were very honest and I decided this was not the dog for me.( excercise requirements and high prey drive)
 Thereafter ,I've found rescue sites useful in that they give an honest appraisal of their beloved breed..
This article is intestesting re the Akita,plus the site also addresses the health issues in the breed.

http://www.jawt.co.uk/articles/akita-behaviour-a-temperament

On the other rescue sites( just google Akita rescue uk) they speak of dog aggression as the primary reason they come into adoption and also human aggression when the dog reaches maturity,towards strangers ( though not to immediatete family members)..these two factors alone would not make me rush to buy an Akita..it's a huge commitment.


----------



## Clodagh (10 August 2016)

shadowboy said:



			Yes it will wear a leather collar with studs and we will walk it on a chain. No- of course not. We are not looking for an aggressive dog- just something with independence and something about it. we are not set on an Akita but on paper it ticked a lot of boxes hence the post asking for people with experience of them. It's not like we've bought the puppy. 

The mals are similar in that they are 'deaf' dogs and shed and are big and wilful - we have loved having them, just wondered if it was worth trying another breed? Our last mal did incredibly well with my daughter despite being 'hard'. 

Nothing is set in stone- just scouting for opinions surely that's what a responsible owner would do?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the last comment was a bit far but I remember when I was a new parent how cautious I was about the dogs. Totally not being qualified to comment, but I will put in my two pennies worth anyway, unless I wanted a dog for a specific discipline I have always had rescues or rehomes as adults, what you see is what you get and a good rescue will have tested the dog in many different situations. You could get a hard breed of dog as a puppy and find it too is to 'co operative', as you know they are all individuals, if you specifically want one a bit more testing maybe an adult would be the way to go.


----------



## Umbongo (11 August 2016)

I would agree with Aru re: experience of akitas in veterinary practice. 
I don't usually generalise based on breed, however I don't think I have ever looked forward to seeing an akita in practice, and don't think I know any other vets or nurses that do either. Quite a few are in rehoming centres due to aggression issues. Saying that I have met a couple of very lovely akita crosses.

If you have a young family I would maybe advise looking at a different breed.


----------



## Booboos (11 August 2016)

Why not a GSD? Lovely family dogs, intelligent and fun.


----------



## Moobli (11 August 2016)

shadowboy said:



			Yes sorry! I meant we are looking for a breeder who is planning on breeding their bitch in the next 12-18 months. 

I'm sensing they are more likely to show aggression than the two breeds I'm used to. 

I'm not to keen on the face of a rottie hence why we have a Doberman. 

It needs to be a big dog and not whimpish- the OH can't abide dogs that cower and sulk all the time- our friend has a viszla- gorgeous looking but he follows the owner everywhere and is quite a whinge so that put us off.
		
Click to expand...

If you have time for training and plenty of exercise, have a look at the working line GSD.

Edited to add - having read the full thread now, a GSD will not be the right breed for you if you are looking for a more independent breed.  GSDs are very handler dependant - which makes them usually biddable and relatively easily trained so may not challenge you in the manner you wish.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 August 2016)

What about a Hovawart? I met one once as a client I cleaned for had one, and it was a cracking dog, very friendly and great with my dog (they said I could bring mine to work).
http://www.hovawart.org.uk/introduction.php


----------



## millikins (11 August 2016)

If you want a clever, independent, handsome and wilful large dog with very few health issues then go for a standard poodle.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 August 2016)

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/beaucerons.html

What about a Beauceron,


----------



## Cherryblossom (12 August 2016)

We once fostered an Akita, and while almost all of our foster dogs had various issues, Akitas were the ones we said we'd never take again. She wasn't a bad dog, but almost totally untrainable- wasn't driven by food, touch, praise, balls etc... Just wanted to run. (And we are terrier people, so usually love independent thinkers!)

She was rehomed to a lady who subsequently got a staffy. The Akita was eventually PTS by her after seriously attacking the other dog several times, without warning. The injuries that the owner sustained while unwisely trying to break up the fights out her in hospital twice and after ignoring us and the charities for months, she eventually had her put down after she ripped the othe dog's throat open and punctured her carotid artery. 

Maybe it was her bad start in life, but she never showed any signs of aggression with us, and yet clearly had the ability to escalate quickly and catastrophically...


----------



## shadowboy (13 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			What about a Hovawart? I met one once as a client I cleaned for had one, and it was a cracking dog, very friendly and great with my dog (they said I could bring mine to work).
http://www.hovawart.org.uk/introduction.php

Click to expand...

Nice looking dog! I'd never even heard of them before! I'll have a good read about them. Thank you.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 August 2016)

Bessi said:



			A ridgie sounds like it would suit your needs perfectly, I adore my girl! 






Click to expand...

Wow, she's fabulous! 



minesadouble said:



			Forgive me my ignorance but how can a dog be 'too obedient'??
		
Click to expand...

One of the Keeshonds my dad looked after was sent to be trained by the police. Mother took him to the shops one day, asked him to sit. She was halfway home before realising that he wasn't with her. He stayed where he was put until given the correct command. Too obedient?


----------



## Clodagh (13 August 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			Wow, she's fabulous! 



One of the Keeshonds my dad looked after was sent to be trained by the police. Mother took him to the shops one day, asked him to sit. She was halfway home before realising that he wasn't with her. He stayed where he was put until given the correct command. Too obedient?
		
Click to expand...

I have got home before and realised I have left the dogs sitting at the release pens, a good half mile away.


----------



## Zero00000 (13 August 2016)

I've only know 2 Akitas, brother and sister, they both had fabulous temperaments with humans, and we're really trainable, they came to the yard I was at daily, owned by different people, but my god did they have some atrocious fights! They would get on fine 9 out of 10 days but on that 10th day the fight would be scary! The sister tore the brothers ear off


----------



## jasmine (13 August 2016)

What area are you in Shadowboy. I have Shibas, but know a few people with Akita's.


----------



## CAYLA (20 August 2016)

Love them . Akitas match my personality lol. It really does depend on what you are looking for in a dog.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 August 2016)

I've only known one Akita. She was very aloof. Couldn't be off lead because she would just run off. Not very affectionate with people
Not good with other dogs either. It might just have been her but it's not a breed I would choose.


----------



## yhanni (22 August 2016)

I love Rotties but I also had Rotties x English Mastiffs. They were really lovely dogs, trainable but not overly clingy. Good looking and energetic but didn't shed overly much.  Not hugely trustworthy with chickens but good with other dogs. My brother bought one subsequently as he was so impressed with my two and his is a delight - a really nice family dog.


----------



## Shantara (23 August 2016)

The few I've seen at shows have been brilliant, with the exception of one, who was muzzled and lunged, snarling at anything that moved!

What about a Tamaskan? Also with the exception of one, all the ones I've met (and I've met a lot!) have been great  All breeds have their good and bad points. My girl is fearful of people, especially men, but we put that down to my abusive boyfriend who frightened us both in that crucial stage of learning, 8-12 weeks. She's getting much better though!
http://tamaskan-dog.com/Blustag/tamaskan.htm


----------

